#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] "初生老鼠不怕豹" 小老鼠搶食美洲豹午餐（組圖）

## wingwolf

在聖塔戈豹類保護區，美洲豹希娜因小褐鼠的突然出現而感到困惑和不安。

希娜試著“溫柔地”推開小老鼠，但後者根本不爲所動。

你聞你的，我吃我的。




      國際在線專稿：兩三個月大的老鼠，竟然敢搶凶猛的美洲豹的午餐。即便是在美洲豹不斷“騷擾”的情況下，小老鼠還是“旁若無豹”地大塊朵頤，真可謂是“初生老鼠不怕豹”！ 

　　據英國媒體4日報道，生性凶猛的美洲豹，讓人聽著都毛骨悚然，更何況是在它專心致志地享受美餐的時候，如果敢有人上前打擾，那無疑是“自尋短見”。然而，偏偏有小老鼠不信這個。一只兩三個月大的小褐鼠“大搖大擺”地走到美洲豹的午餐前，自顧自地享受起原本屬於豹子的美餐。而這一幕都落入了攝影愛好者凱西·庫特布裏奇的鏡頭裏。 

　　凱西透露，他是在近日參觀英國赫特福德郡聖塔戈的豹類保護區時，拍到這一罕見情景的。凱西聲稱，這只被老鼠“騷擾”的成年美洲豹名爲希娜。顯然，希娜並不知道小老鼠怎麽闖進自己的地盤的。面對眼前的小家夥，希娜感到很困惑，它不停地嗅著小老鼠。起初，小老鼠還會在希娜聞自己的時候暫停一下“掠食行爲”，後來幹脆像沒事發生一樣大塊朵頤。有時小老鼠一動，還會嚇希娜一跳。(汝智)

來源： http://gb.cri.cn/27824/2009/06/05/2585s2528670.htm

===============================================

這只小鼠長大了不知道有多猛……

豹和老鼠身形相差那麽大……
希娜竟然還這樣任老鼠吃食物
或許她不餓？

----------


## fwiflof

可愛的豹啊~~~~~
不是會咬下去嗎?
好寬宏的希娜.......
有點笨吧?

----------


## 影貓ROKU

兩三個月大的老鼠，竟然敢搶凶猛的美洲豹的午餐。

即便是在美洲豹不斷“騷擾”的情況下，小老鼠還是“旁若無豹”地享受美食，真可謂是“初生老鼠不怕豹”！

美洲豹希娜因小老鼠的突然出現而感到困惑和不安。

希娜試著“溫柔地”推開小老鼠，但後者根本不為所動。

小老鼠“旁若無豹”。

據英國媒體4日報道，生性凶猛的美洲豹，讓人聽著都毛骨悚然，更何況是在它專心致志地享受美餐的時候，如果敢有人上前打擾，那無疑是“自尋短見”。然而，偏偏有小老鼠不信這個。一只兩三個月大的小老鼠“大搖大擺”地走到美洲豹的午餐前，自顧自地享受起原本屬於豹子的美餐。而這一幕都落入了攝影愛好者凱西·庫特布里奇的鏡頭里。

凱西透露，他是在近日參觀英國赫特福德郡聖塔戈的豹類保護區時，拍到這一罕見情景的。凱西聲稱，這只被老鼠“騷擾”的成年美洲豹名為希娜。顯然，希娜並不知道小老鼠怎麽闖進自己的地盤的。面對眼前的小家夥，希娜感到很困惑，它不停地嗅著小老鼠。起初，小老鼠還會在希娜聞自己的時候暫停一下“掠食行為”，後來乾脆像沒事發生一樣。有時小老鼠一動，還會嚇希娜一跳。
----------------------------------------------------------
(轉載自這裡)
哈哈!兩隻都好可愛~~!XD
"有時小老鼠一動，還會嚇希娜一跳"這句讓我笑了~

----------


## 奇奇

哈哈XD!

看那小褐鼠圓滾滾的樣子應該園內不少動物的食物都被搶過吧!

不過席娜不攻擊老鼠真的滿奇怪的，
因為就算是家貓也很喜歡追東西啊W
貓科野性和好奇心就是重一點...
也許她也是第一次見到褐鼠吧~?

----------


## 虎源太

這老鼠真的是活膩了......
不過真的奇怪  沒真正捕獵過的貓科  
也會去追打會動的小東西啊
希娜還真豹心大悅沒開殺戒啊

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

感覺上希娜好像沒有看過老鼠一樣

所以感到好奇阿

不過那隻老鼠也好大膽阿

在比自己體型大的動物底下都不會怕事嗎

而且那隻老鼠看起來沒有很受

想必平時過的很好....

----------

